# Pregnancy Poems



## kaleighdaisy

Me and laurenburch were talking about writing for fun. I said that I have written a poem each week for my little girl since 19 weeks along. This includes all my milestones.
We thought it would be a good idea to start a thread for others to post their poems if they want to. So come on in, and shares some if you have any!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

would it be okay if i shared one i wrote for my little man? it was after I gave birth though?


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Yeah, go ahead. Anyone is welcome!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

A poem I wrote for my little monster

Luke.

Deep blue as the sea in the dead of night,
Your eyes like webs caught me as I first saw them,
Before I met you, 
I never realised what love was possible,
My world expanded by your excitement at the everything,
I see through new eyes now,
Your fair hair adorns your sweet head like spun sugar atop a cake,
As I kiss your head,
You smile gums beared and squeling,
I can't help but smile myself,
I live for your smiles as we awake each morning,
And your giggles throughout the day,
As the day draws on,
I see Your eyes become red rimmed from tiredness, 
You snuggle into me like a lion cub into it's mother,
Your eyes slowly close as I stroke your soft,
Still fuzzy cheeks,
You sleep under the projections of your mobile,
Surrounded by furry friends,
I can't help but wonder what you dream about,
Dream of your future my prince,
For your mummy and daddy love you more than you will ever know possible.

By Alice Norwood


----------



## Leah_xx

this is a poem i wrote before gracelynn was born
Gracie's Poem
When you first moved,
it was only a kick
But I could always find you, 
right in the middle

As time when on, 
you started to grow
it wasnt a whole lot at first
but now everything is starting to show

Before I knew it,
You were all over the plave
It kind of felt like,
you were running in place

People would ask me,
Is it a boy? or girl?
I would simply reply with a smile on my face
I dont know
but i secretly knew you were gonna be a girl

There are so many things, 
I really want to know
But your all hidden inside
Until its time to make your show

How much will you weigh?
How tall with you be?
Will you look like your father?
Or look like me?

Your dad and I,
we didnt plan you
we were still kids at heart
But Gracie girl
we love you with all our hearts

I hope and pray,
you feel like your loved
Cause Gracie girl with us
you belong

In a few months or so
We will meet you for the very first time
But Gracie daddy and I love you more
with everyday that goes by

it wont be long now
before your in our arms
i can feel the excitement growing 
cause your our little girl


----------



## Burchy314

This is my poem I wrote for my LO. I was very proud of it lol because I am not good at writting poems usually. My OH is so muchh better. When he writes one I will have to post it on here but he has been really busy lately so hasn't had a chance.


*My Little Baby!*
My little baby, my angel, my world.
You are my first born, my blessing from God. 
You will always be in my heart,
With my unconditional love for you.
You were sent from up above,
To brighten up my day with just a smile.
I cant wait to hold you in my arms.
Watch you grow up to be the best you can be.
I will always be there for you, no matter what.
You mean everything to me.

Also here is a picture of what I made for her. It has this poem in the middle of it.
 



Attached Files:







poempicture.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lauram_92

aww wow, all your poems are so good! i never even thought of writing one :O i am not good at writing poems though. :(


----------



## Burchy314

lauram_92 said:


> aww wow, all your poems are so good! i never even thought of writing one :O i am not good at writing poems though. :(

I am no good at writing poems either, but once I sat down and really tried it just came to me. I wrote down things that I wanted to say to her and then just put it all together. I didn't even need OH's help lol! I think you could write a great poem, and don't feel bad if it takes a long time. I didn't completly finish mine for like 2 weeks because I kept changing the little things about it.


----------



## lb

I wrote a series of haikus in my creative writing class :)

Baby Kayla sleeps
All is silent in the womb
Kayla awakens

I'm laying in bed
Trying to finally fall asleep
Magical moment

Her foot in my side
Daddy plays with the footprint
Baby kicks again

Daddy is happy
He finally gets to play
He plays with her feet

We are a family 
Laying down here in this bed
Before Kayla's born

I am getting tired
Kayla doesn't want to sleep
My eyes slowly close

Daddy is sleepy
He snores into my belly
The sound soothes baby

Kayla stops kicking
I wonder if she'll snore too
Little time is left


----------



## kaleighdaisy

All the poems are so good. I will have to post one of mine now, so in a minute it will be up.


----------



## kaleighdaisy

6 weeks pregnant. I forgot I even had this one.

My doctor took my blood,
To see if your really there,
She hasnt told me yet,
Of the vrdict of my child,
I sit at school all worried,
I've been waiting for a while,
Its monday here again,
Three days since they tested for you,
They should know by now,
And should be telling my my good news,
I want to hear your heartbeat,
I want to see your face,
But for now I'll keep you in there,
Letting you grow at your own pace.


(They didnt call me until that friday. lol. It seemed like such a long wait.)


----------



## kaleighdaisy

24 weeks poem:

A pitter and a patter,
and a rap-tap-tap,
A thumpin',
And a movin',
Pushin' against my back
Spinnin' and a turnin',
In my tummy now,
A baby in my belly,
Thats getting bigger now,
She's growin' and a blowin',
Geting ready for her first breath,
Her lungs are getting bigger,
Her ears are opened too,
Better keep that secret,
Unless she can know too,
She weighs as much,
As a bag of sugar,
And is the length of a ruler,
She is growing a lot now,
A few ounces each week
I gain more weight daily,
Probably more than she will this week.


----------



## Burchy314

That is a REALLY good poem! You are really good!


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Thanks! I love writing petry. I have so many that I have written. I hope to get some published soon.


----------



## lb

hehe Rozie, I love your stuff :)


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Haha. Thanks. I should post some more soon.
I love the one I wrote for my brother who passed away in June. It is my favorite poem.


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Anybody else? I would love to see more lovely poems.


----------



## bbyno1

wow some really nice poems from the heart in here <3


----------



## Burchy314

I am going to start trying to write another haha, but it will probably take awhile until it is finished.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I have tonnes written too, but only the one about Luke!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

this one is about teenage pregnancy in general

In the begining there was the word,
Stars,
Angels,
Sheep,
Goats,
and her,
a teenager
she is pregnant


Skip foreward 2000 years 
There are stars this night two,
To her the nurses are her angels,
they flutter with their white scrubs for wings,
No older than 15 she is too young to be in this position,
this pain

Isn&#8217;t she?
The taunts of 
Slut
Whore
echo through her mind as she recalls the friendships she has lost through this

And who is to say this diffrent?
Diffrent to the what happened over 2000 years before her?
Maybe this conception was a little less imaculate

should this truely be how we view it?
these brave young women who endure Labour?
steryotyped as bad mothers

Was she all those years ago?


----------



## Burchy314

My beautiful daughter
My little wiggle worm
You move around so much
As I try to fall asleep

Normally I would be upset
Being kept awake, but instead
I am happy and in love
For every movement you make
lets me know you are alright

You make me happy
You make me sad
You make me worry
All before you have even arrived

You are the best thing
To ever happen to me
I love you with all my heart
I cant wait to make you laugh
As we spend our life together

The joys that are ahead of us
Are enormous and abundant
We will live everyday to the fullest
As we make each other smile.

I will teach you, you will teach me
We will learn something new
About each other everyday
I gave you life and 
You gave me a reason to live!​
I wrote this pretty fast just now, so it might not be very good.


----------



## Lissa3120

mummy2b17 said:


> this one is about teenage pregnancy in general
> 
> In the begining there was the word,
> Stars,
> Angels,
> Sheep,
> Goats,
> and her,
> a teenager
> she is pregnant
> 
> 
> Skip foreward 2000 years
> There are stars this night two,
> To her the nurses are her angels,
> they flutter with their white scrubs for wings,
> No older than 15 she is too young to be in this position,
> this pain
> 
> Isnt she?
> The taunts of
> Slut
> Whore
> echo through her mind as she recalls the friendships she has lost through this
> 
> And who is to say this diffrent?
> Diffrent to the what happened over 2000 years before her?
> Maybe this conception was a little less imaculate
> 
> should this truely be how we view it?
> these brave young women who endure Labour?
> steryotyped as bad mothers
> 
> Was she all those years ago?



That brought a tear to my eye! it's beautiful


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thank you :) xxx


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Everyone's poems are amazing. I am going to write one soon, then I will post it.


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Any more?


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Honest opinions please. Is this poem any good? I really proud of this poem. It was written for my little brother who passed away in June.


On day at a time,
Take is slow they say,
You've got your life to live,
You have more than just today,
You have time to do that later,
There is always tomorrow too,
Those words could all be false,
But dont get me wrong,
They could also all be true,
Dont take life too seriously,
Yet don't treat it like a game,
Live outside the box,
In a world where everyone is the same,
Live life to the fullest,
Do what you want to do,
Don't hate anybody,
And everyone will love you,
Show what you have,
And don't hold back,
Always be happy,
And never wallow in sorrow,
For you night not get,
A chance at tomorrow.


----------



## lb

kaleighdaisy said:


> Honest opinions please. Is this poem any good? I really proud of this poem. It was written for my little brother who passed away in June.
> 
> 
> On day at a time,
> Take is slow they say,
> You've got your life to live,
> You have more than just today,
> You have time to do that later,
> There is always tomorrow too,
> Those words could all be false,
> But dont get me wrong,
> They could also all be true,
> Dont take life too seriously,
> Yet don't treat it like a game,
> Live outside the box,
> In a world where everyone is the same,
> Live life to the fullest,
> Do what you want to do,
> Don't hate anybody,
> And everyone will love you,
> Show what you have,
> And don't hold back,
> Always be happy,
> And never wallow in sorrow,
> For you night not get,
> A chance at tomorrow.

This is lovely :) and also very true.


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Yes. People are so stupid and live life as if they will live forever. They just need to enjoy what they have instead of wanting un-needed things.


----------

